
Show HN: Postmake – A directory of tools and resources for your projects - Malfunction92
https://postmake.io
======
Draiken
I like this a lot. Even though there are probably others similar out there,
this one looks more straight to the point. It doesn't hide the actual link for
the website and has a very good one line description for each product in a
clean design.

I did hate the fact that I can only sign up with Twitter (or I missed a normal
signup?). I also would love a way to bookmark and/or create lists for myself.

There's so much content that having a simple "check out later" button would be
a big time saver for me.

~~~
sharcerer
What all similar sites are you aware of ? Would love to check them out. there
should be a Directory of "Directory of tools and resources". One-stop
solution.

~~~
derimagia
"Awesome" lists are kind of like this.
[https://github.com/sindresorhus/awesome](https://github.com/sindresorhus/awesome)

------
johanlejdung
Nice! I would like the feature to be able to comment on projects. But it's an
amazing tool!

~~~
Malfunction92
Actually you can, but to prevent abuse you'll need an account to do that. I'll
try making this more obvious.

------
skilled
Nice, here are a few others:

[https://geekflare.com/nexus/](https://geekflare.com/nexus/)

[https://www.evernote.design/](https://www.evernote.design/)

~~~
pavlov
Their business model is that submissions cost $100 each, so it's probably not
worth posting link suggestions here.

~~~
skilled
Ohh... I didn't see that at all.

What an interesting concept. I wonder how the site generates traffic outside
this one-time HN submission, and maybe some traffic from Product Hunt. There
are a million sites competing for these same keywords (based on what's said in
the Submit section), so I can't imagine Postmake getting anywhere far any time
soon. Further, makes me wonder how much of that $100 goes towards marketing
the site.

~~~
Malfunction92
OP here!

This is an idea I've been toying with for the past year, and only recently
decided to take it a little more seriously. Like you said there are a ton of
similar lists, and it seems that every week a new comes along.

My issue with most of these is that they seem to be one time flings. Someone
gathers all these great resources, compiles into a site, submits them to a
couple of websites to drive some traffic, and that's the end of that.

The thing is, lists like these usually get huge amounts of love because
they're really helpful, and it's a shame they just die after a little amount
of fame. So I decided I would focus on monetizing this from the get-go – if
I'm going to build something that's sustainable, it'll need to be self-
sustaining at least. I tried to keep the directory's presentation simple, only
listing the important stuff (pricing, category, an overview, and outbound
links), and categorizing them by tags. I think the homepage's timeline turned
out to be a nice way of presenting the tools.

As for marketing, outside of submitting the list to HN / etc, so far I've
focused on reaching out to the businesses I list in the directory with help in
spreading the word. The idea is if they can promote the directory/sponsor the
website, they'd be driving traffic to their businesses. Getting them to agree
from the get-go with nothing to show for in terms of traffic is stuff, which
is I seeded the directory with most of the tools you see.

I talk a lot more about this on the website:
[https://postmake.io/faq](https://postmake.io/faq). I hope that made sense!

------
progx
You forgot the last step "#Spend-your-money" with links to Lamborghini- and
Ferrari-Shoping-Sites.

------
Rayzar
Brilliant! Thank you for putting this together

------
MrCheese
Fantastic! Well done!

------
cvza
Freakin awesome!

~~~
stanislavb
Why?

